# $2800.00



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

1990 Bolens 17 HP hydro drive diesel lawn tractor 700 hours with 
48'' mower 
tiller
front and back blades.


Is it worth it?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi LB! Haven't seen you post in awhile. Hope all is well. If the machine is in good condition and has been well cared for; that does not sound like a bad price. 

Here are some Bolens machines I found for sale. Maybe this can give you somewhat of a feel for pricing:

Bolens Machines for sale


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Hi LB! Haven't seen you post in awhile. Hope all is well. If the machine is in good condition and has been well cared for; that does not sound like a bad price.
> 
> Here are some Bolens machines I found for sale. Maybe this can give you somewhat of a feel for pricing:
> ...


It is - thanks for asking. 

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Very welcome and don't be a stranger!


----------

